# Max Stage Pipe Span



## jstroming (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm doing a corporate event in a few weeks where the client has asked to put 18'(l)x9'(h) banners behind each stage in 6 Breakout Rooms. The banner wont weigh more than 50lbs. I'm planning on doing just a standard pipe goalpost, but have never done this with a span over 10'. Is this span (18') acceptable using standard 1.5" Aluminum Sched. 40 pipe, supported off of vertical support pipes on either end? I'm thinking steel would be worse than aluminum due to it's willingness to sag, and weight. Any ideas? Thanks!

EDIT: Also, anyone know any bell-base suppliers?


----------



## avkid (Jun 17, 2010)

Would the client have a problem if there was a pipe in the center?
It seems like a better idea to have a support in the middle.

Do you want a base like this?
http://mail.altmanltg.com/publicsynergy/docs/BLItemDossier.asp?Item=B-50&PLID=&Country=US


----------



## jstroming (Jun 17, 2010)

Cant do pipe in the center, as the backdrop is all one piece. Yeah I'm looking at the SSRC bell bases, I like the form factor alot better.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Jun 17, 2010)

How does the banner attach to whatever holds it up? Grommets and ties at top like a stage curtain, grommets in corners only like a cheapy advertising banner, or a pipe pocket like the bottom of a theatrical drop? Is the banner opaque or translucent? Heavy vinyl or lightweight fabric?

Any single pipe is likely to sag some over an 18' span, and sag = wrinkles in a flat banner. You need something in the middle.

If it's opaque, you can do a lot behind it and not be seen. I'd be highly tempted to use standard pipe and drape to build a frame with three or four verticals and attach the banner to the horizontals, or if it's a pocketed banner, poke baling wire through the banner under the top pipe, and wire the banner to the P&D horizontals. Weighting the bases will be important, since single panel walls of P&D are notoriously easy to topple over. Some truss and a couple lifts would be a more secure method, but might be expensive to do six copies of.

Another option, depending on the venue, would be to do a simple goalpost frame, and use baling wire between the top pipe and the room's ceiling structure to correct the sag. However, this will depend on the hotel allowing you to do so, and shifting ceiling tiles might cause more dirt and a worse look than ground support methods, plus the wire could end up taking the full weight of the pipe if something improbable happened to the verticals.

I've sometimes done banners with hard cover flats, jacked and braced as usual, then stapling the banner to the flats, although keeping the banner smooth and flat can be a pain.


----------



## MPowers (Jun 17, 2010)

Consider lightweight truss. You can easily span 30' with no sag. Lightest is probably 1" tube x 12" triangular truss. Just a thought.

Michael Powers, Project Manager
ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc.
675 NE 45th Place, Des Moines, Iowa, 50313


----------



## kicknargel (Jun 22, 2010)

I concur with everything Father Murphy and MPowers said. Unless it's a pipe-pocket banner and you can't get around that, another option would be to fab your own 2D truss out of 1" steel or even wood that would do the span well.


----------



## len (Jun 22, 2010)

No way to drop these from the ceiling with fabric clips? That would be my first suggestion.

As for pipe bases, there should be plenty of rental houses in NYC area to rent from. I get mine in Chicago at $10 plus about $4 for a 10' 2" pipe. If you have to buy, shipping will kill you.

Also look at drapery hardware. I regularly put 30 - 40# on a 10 - 12' span with no issues. While 50# might be too much, it would be worth investigating. Try http://www.onlineeei.com/ or http://www.sewwhatinc.com or http://www.rosebrand.com


----------



## BillESC (Jun 22, 2010)

Trilite Truss offers an I beam truss that measures only 6" that would be ideal for this application. An 18' span of the 106I will handle 198# UDL. Not very expensive as well.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 24, 2010)

A single pipe sounds way too unstable for my tastes. Truss is the best answer. 

I've hung curtains in a building with a drop ceiling before. Just went up in the ceiling found some structural support, run chain down and attach a batten.


----------

